# wiring diagram



## c6vette (Jul 24, 2011)

I would like to add a flasher for the 3rd brake lite. On the Eco there are 8 wires on the trunk lid. Does anyone have a wiring diagram that will show what color wire controls the center brake light?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Helm has delayed the release of the 2011 Cruze Service Manual--again--after taking my order. Three days after I ordered they called and said they had to cancel the order and will be issuing a refund to my bank card. Darn!

No new date given.


----------



## c6vette (Jul 24, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> Helm has delayed the release of the 2011 Cruze Service Manual--again--after taking my order. Three days after I ordered they called and said they had to cancel the order and will be issuing a refund to my bank card. Darn!
> 
> No new date given.


Good info. I have Helms for all my cars and was about to order one for the Cruze and the upcoming Volt. Guess I'll wait .


----------



## wowlites (Feb 28, 2011)

c6vette
I received my manuals last week.
3rd brake light colour coding is VT/WH (violet w/white).
Hope this helps, just curious, why do you want the high mount stop lamp to flash?


----------



## c6vette (Jul 24, 2011)

wowlites said:


> c6vette
> I received my manuals last week.
> 3rd brake light colour coding is VT/WH (violet w/white).
> Hope this helps, just curious, why do you want the high mount stop lamp to flash?


Thank you!
Just an added safety factor. A small 3 wire box -2 wires cut into the VT/WH and a ground. Standard equipment on most motorcycles and some Mecedes Benz. Flashing lites are more noticeable.
One more favor-what color is the wire that controls the trunk release?
Would like to add a dash mounted switch and remote unit to release trunk.
Al


----------



## c6vette (Jul 24, 2011)

wowlites said:


> c6vette
> I received my manuals last week.
> 3rd brake light colour coding is VT/WH (violet w/white).
> Hope this helps, just curious, why do you want the high mount stop lamp to flash?


Seems there are 2 wires that are violet/white.


----------



## wowlites (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey Al,
sorry its taking a bit to get back to you, but I truck, so I am away sometimes for days.
I re-checked the book and only show a 2 pin connector at the high mount stop lamp. one wire is BLACK (listing it as the ground) and the second as VIOLET/WHITE(indicating its for the Stop Lamp Relay Coil Control) and says both are in a Gray 2 pin connector at the high mount lamp.
Hope this helps....
Rick


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...hey, *wowlites*, a curious question: did you get your Service Manual through your work or something or from Helm?


----------



## wowlites (Feb 28, 2011)

70AARCUDA

I ordered my manuals right from GM when we picked up our new Cruze in early March.
It is 3 manuals in total and came from
Helm Inc.
14310 Hamilton Avenue
Hughland Park, MI
48203
Tel.(313)865-5000 Customer Service

Shipped July 14/2011 to my dealer Competition Chevrolet/Oldsmobile in Stony Plain, Alberta, Canada

They are pretty comprehensive manuals, and the main reason I wanted them, I am a Journeyman Motor Mech.(retired from Honda) and want to add factory cruise control to our 6spd manual LS.
Now just to find the time to get things underway LOL.

thanks Rick T.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...I wanted to order manuals with our LTZ but was told by our salesman that GM nolonger sold them, that they had to come from Helm.

...back during my Mopar days, I didn't accept the car unless it also came with a copy of its service manual...pissed off a lot of salemen, but made a lot of Service Managers smile and wink at me!


----------



## wowlites (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey 70AARCUDA,

These are genuine GM manuals, all 3 have printed in the inside covers
"published by
North America Operations
General Motors LLC
Warren, Michigan 48090"
Its the real deal from GM, 2011 Chevrolet Cruze (US/Canada) Service Manual.
They are expensive albeit, but my parts guy says, Helm Inc is the one and the same company all their GM service manuals come from when GM ships them to the service dept for mandatory equipment perchases.
I was originally told the release date would be May 15/2011, then was called and told delayed til mid Aug. But Chad called a week ago and said they're in and the first set were mine. I also see on the inside cover it says "The information cutoff date is 05/16/11" so I have no doubts about the availability delays he let me know about.

I paid $250.00 cdn for the set, but worth every penny.

He could probably order and ship to you in the US, he would likely just drop ship them to you.
Chad Robson
Parts Representative
Competition Chevrolet Ltd.
40 Boulder Blvd
Stony Plain, Alberta
Canada
T7Z 1V7
780-963-8999
1-877-963-6121(not sure if it will work from the US)
[email protected]
www.competitionchevrolet.com
tell him Rick Tucker sent you!


----------



## dennisu (Jun 17, 2011)

Still says not available until 8/4/2011. I have had an email notice scheduled for the last month so unless you are connected to a dealership I would think you would not get a set until that time. Says $150 US so should actually be cheaper in Canada.


----------



## wowlites (Feb 28, 2011)

dennisu,
Got them all sitting right in front of me now, 3 of them to the set all bright orange.
Chad also asked at the time of order if I wanted them on disc or paper, I prefer paper hands on. I agree $250 is pricey, but hey I wanted them, and coming from a Honda dealer years back, we charged $100-$150 for manuals 15yrs ago. 
Thanks
Rick T.


----------



## dennisu (Jun 17, 2011)

*wowlites*

As I said you can't get them unless they think you are a dealer ordering them for his staff.


----------



## The Duck (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey maybe you could help me as well. I'm wondering which color the wires are for the reverse light? which is positive/negative?


----------



## wowlites (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey Duck,

The reverse light wire colours are WHITE for positive and BLACK for negative for the right lamp and WHITE for positive and BLACK with WHITE for the left lamp negative. Both are located in the X411 connector in the trunk behind the right side trim panel.
An alternative location is the J302 connector which is located at the main body harness 6.69in from the right hand main bundle towards the center console, colour there is "DARK GREEN with WHITE"
Hope this helps
Thanks
Rick T.


----------



## The Duck (Jun 27, 2011)

Awesome helps a lot ... thanks :goodjob:


----------

